# Professor thinks I'm a stalker??



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

My current professor is a really good teacher and I enjoy the class. Because I don't talk much and I fail to make proper eye contact I feel that I tend to come off as a bit weird. It might just be my self consciousness but I almost think that my teacher thinks I'm strange. This teacher teaches a lot of the classes related to my major and I really want to sign up for the ones that he teaches since I am already familiar with him and his teaching style, but considering he already thinks I'm weird I don't want him to think of me as being even more of a creep for showing up in all of his classes. What do you think? Is this ok or should I just try some other professors?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

It depends. What subjects does he teach, what's your major, and do you go to a large school?


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

The college isn't huge and my major is social work


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What's your evidence that he thinks you're weird? I think your negative self-image is preventing you from giving yourself a chance. Sign up for the classes. Ask questions/make comments every so often in class and visit the professor during his office hours. Even if he does notice you give off an awkward vibe, letting him get to know you will show that you're a normal person who's maybe just a little shy.


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

One Reason I believe he thinks I'm weird Is bc I look straight ahead at the teacher so I won't have to focus on anyone else around me since They make me uncomfortable. But when the teacher turns my way I quickly look away,


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That is something you do....I mean something he does that indicates he's bothered by you.


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

laura024 said:


> That is something you do....I mean something he does that indicates he's bothered by you.


 Oh, okay. Well actually, now that I think about it i really can't name anything specific, but that's just the vibe I seem to get. Sometimes I don't like directly looking at people so I don't turn my head, I just move my eyes. Unfortunately sometimes this looks I'm rolling my eyes at people. One time I think the teacher thought I rolled my eyes at him and he gave me this look like WTF? So every since then I feel like I always get the wtf look. Idk


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

A good thing I do to ease teacher's minds is I go up to them, privately, and say, "Hey, I just wanted you to know that I'm a little bit shy."

That way, they don't call on me as much, or realize that I'm harmless.

If that fails, write a letter in which you describe your shyness or SA, and drop it in his mailbox. If he's a good teacher, he'll be familiar with SA, and will probably help you with accommodations that will make things easier for the both of you.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

If you like the classes he teaches, then take them. But don't just take them because he teaches them and you're already familiar with him as a professor. It doesn't really matter if you're professor thinks you're weird. All your professor really cares about is if you show an interest in the subject.


----------

